# Fix / Workaround for Samsung HDTV and Antenna problems



## Gone2Tex (Apr 10, 2013)

I came here searching for an answer to my TV problems. There was a thread that had the same issue as mine, but it wasnt resolved and it is closed so I cant reply to it now. Even though it wasnt resolved, the information contained there (suggestions, etc.) gave me the information to figure out how to resolve the issue and I want to post it for all the many people having the same issue.

I have a Samsung HDTV that periodically "crashes". All the time I get "weak signal" on weak channels, but sometimes it gives "mode not supported" and just hangs. It will take 20 to 30 seconds to respond to remote buttons pushed and will not show a picture again until it is "rebooted" (turned off and turned on). This gets truly frustating. I have searched alot of sites trying to find a way to resolve this and it appears noone has been able to get rid of this. In the thread on this site called "Samsung HDTV and Antenna problems" there were discussions about replacing the TV motherboard and how this acted like a Computer hang. Being a software engineer specializing in bug research and resolution, this was a big AH HA moment - so I went looking for options that might be driven by software that could possibly cause this problem, changed some options, and my TV no longer does this even on the weakest channels. I changed 4 options and cant say which one specifically "fixed" it, but since it works I am not going to undo any to see which one it is.

Hit the Menu Key, then under Picture - Eco Solution
Change "Energy Saving" to Off
Change "No Signal Power Off" to 30 min.

Under Picture - Picture Options
"Digital Noise Filter" from Auto to Low. (Have a feeling this is the one)
"Auto Protection Time" to Off.

Now when my TV gets a weak signal it keeps showing a (bizare looking) picture and no longer gets the "mode not supported". Hope this helps some people with a Samsung HDTV that is driving them crazy.

Tex


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF and thank you for going to the trouble to post your solution. I'm sure others will find it useful.

I wonder if similar actions would stop the issues with HDMI dropouts?

Bottom line: smart TV's aren't all that smart. :grin:


----------



## Gone2Tex (Apr 10, 2013)

Not a problem, this issue has been really frustrating for me. If people don't post their solutions when they find them, then I will never find an answer to a problem when I have one. And I have to say since I made this change last night, my reception has improved dramatically - I can watch channels now that I could never get before.

I used to have this TV as my monitor using HDMI and never had the problem thats been reported with HDMI. But now that I "get it" that a digital TV is nothing more than a computer, anything you can do to keep it from running bad code should do nothing but help. Any of the 4 options I named could contribute to a problem like that if the code behind the option is not sound. I think any option that has "Auto" as a selection is a good candidate like "No Signal Power Off" and "Digital Noise Filter" (I believe Auto is the default on those). You never know how code for Auto might do something stupid, especially if it was written by the lowest bid coder. I wonder who wrote this code for Samsung.

Now before anyone thinks all I want to do is bad mouth Samsung, understand that I have another larger (older) Samsung TV that has been the best TV I have ever owned. That is the reason I originally bought this one - I trusted the brand.

Tex


----------

